# New guy in flyfishing.



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I have slung a few flies before. But I'm looking to get avid. I'll target mostly reds trout and flounder. 7-8wt is what imlooking at through orvis. Is there any select size rod? I'm looking at 9-10ft. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

You will be able to beat the wind more often with a 9wt. I love my 7 but many times it is either use the 9wt or go home. The decision is yours.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

concur w/ditz. 

I like a shooting head for punching into the wind while walking the beach, which is pretty much where I fly fish most of the time. A WF floating line is more fun to cast though and the line management is easier. At least, that's my experience. There are some hardcore fly fishers on the board that I'm sure will provide you some additional insight.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd go w/a 9' rod, I fish an 9' 8wt most of the time in the salt. Best fish to date on that stick is a 18-20 lb Red.


Steelhd do you use a striping basket? I have a lot of issue w/shooting heads and running line tangling when coming out of the basket, it can be a real pain. How does that work out for you? Maybe it is my basket.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

ditz said:


> You will be able to beat the wind more often with a 9wt. I love my 7 but many times it is either use the 9wt or go home. The decision is yours.


Another factor, of course, is what size flies you'll be using. A big, bushy Seaducer or Deceiver type pattern can be a challenge with a 7Wt if there's any wind (and there almost always is).

Another factor that's almost never mentioned...unique to old farts like me...is your joints. I've been flyfishing since high school and have developed bursitis in my right shoulder. A 7Wt is much more comfortable for blind casting but even that hurts after awhile.

I guess that's why I've gotten more into sight fishing where you only cast once you see the fish. My shoulder is SORE after a few hours of blind casting. 

Of course you young guys don't have that to factor in.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I like to use an 8wt and overline it with a 9wt WF line. That way I can punch thru the wind and handle bulky flies. Good lick


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

hehehe Flyfisher......that is why I also like my 7wt. I am 67 and have been throwing flies off and on since I was 20. :thumbsup: ....I am not a very big fella either. The 9wt with a intermediate line does a pretty good job in the normal wind conditions. 

Some rods do well when over lined with some lines. Some rods don't. Many lines are already one or more weights over the standard. My 9wt has a 9wt line on it but the line is a half weight over standard.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

wtbfishin said:


> I'd go w/a 9' rod, I fish an 9' 8wt most of the time in the salt. Best fish to date on that stick is a 18-20 lb Red.
> 
> 
> Steelhd do you use a striping basket? I have a lot of issue w/shooting heads and running line tangling when coming out of the basket, it can be a real pain. How does that work out for you? Maybe it is my basket.


 No stripping basket for me. The less I carry the better. I just hold large coils in my left hand and rotate my right hand 90 degrees clock-wise at the end of my cast to avoid the running line from getting tangled around my reel/rod. Sometimes line gets wrapped around my feet, but not too often. By the way, I have a rio integrated shooting head.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I also have my 8wt over lined to a 9wt, I really like the way I can feel it load up. 

I'm up there a bit in age as well (64) I've heard it was the new 54 though . 

Knock on wood but I can still blind cast for a good 4-5 hours w/out to much issues most days, pretty common for old guys to have roto cuff issues, sad but so. I've only been flinging flies about 4 years now but a ton of it fresh & salt. I had just about given up fishing, until I caught the fly fishing bug! Swung and Eastwing for many years, I much prefer the F-rod :yes:.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

ditz said:


> hehehe Flyfisher......that is why I also like my 7wt. I am 67 and have been throwing flies off and on since I was 20. :thumbsup: ....I am not a very big fella either. The 9wt with a intermediate line does a pretty good job in the normal wind conditions.
> 
> Some rods do well when over lined with some lines. Some rods don't. Many lines are already one or more weights over the standard. My 9wt has a 9wt line on it but the line is a half weight over standard.


An old joke about aging: They say there are three things that happen to you as you get older. The first thing is your memory starts to go. The second is your back and joints start giving you problems....and I can't remember what the third one was. :thumbup:


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Well I got, a TFO lefty 9' 8wt. TFO bvk reel. Next is what line to back with, float or sinking line and tippet


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I had a suggestion as mentioned above to use 9wt line. So I might try that. Is there a specific backing people use? I figure tippets in the little packs will work then just normal flourocarbon leader to fly.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

FreeDiver said:


> Well I got, a TFO lefty 9' 8wt. TFO bvk reel. Next is what line to back with, float or sinking line and tippet


 I would stick w/floating for now. You can always get a spare spool and some sinking line later if you want to fish a variety of depths. For my beach fishing, I just use floating line. Standard WF is more enjoyable to cast and manage. My RIO Outbound floating line is not as enjoyable to cast but it loads the rod quick and is more effective for what I do, which is target fish relatively close to the beach. Sometimes you'll see pomps working the lip of the beach, and usually, your casting window of opportunity is short.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

WF? I saw rio had a redfish/bonefish line I figure bite the bullet any try it. Seems like most guys like the rio line. 

Any specific backing? I figured power pro would work with a Bimini twist, so it's loop to loop with the rio.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

FreeDiver said:


> WF? I saw rio had a redfish/bonefish line I figure bite the bullet any try it. Seems like most guys like the rio line.
> 
> Any specific backing? I figured power pro would work with a Bimini twist, so it's loop to loop with the rio.


 I use Dacron. It's cheap.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

FreeDiver I have a Sage Method 8wt, which is a very fast rod, and I lined it with the Rio Redfish line. It is a good pairing. I like to carry a lot of line in the air and throw large flies, this line does well for me. I think the Redfish is a line that seems a bit heavier than say the Wulff Triangle taper. Kind of between an 8 and a 9. This works well on my rod without actually stepping up a full line weight. The line is two toned with the head being a dark olive and the running line a buff color.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

A salt water taper floating line is a good all round line. I like SA but there is nothing wrong with several of the different manufacturers........I use 30# Dacron backing on all my 7wts and up. The reels will hold a lot more of this new braid but it will cut you reel good if you are not careful. Use a 7' length of 12# mono for a leader and use a loop to loop connection between the leader and the fly line. If you use a big or heavy fly you may need to shorten the leader a little. Keep It Simple....You can fancy it up later.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Roger that! Well I have a nice Allen Kraken reel on the way. Since I'm stuck offshore I'll I'll be able to drool over my setup and get the fly line on the way home. Might pick up a few flies to play with And a cheap vice to start tying, can't be harder than tying COBE jigs! Stoked to get home that's for sure! Thank you guys for the advice!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Tying flies is easy and Catching anything on a fly you tied is pure pleasure.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm 100% stoked! I'll have to get up with a few of you guys and improve technique. But I'm making it a fish priority to have my fly rod first unless it's COBE season..... I'll have to learn a bit before I go sinking money for a 12-14wt


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

8wt and a large arbor reel are perfect. Get two spools - one floating, and one sinking.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a 12wt that I take out on my annual fishing trip to the rigs and have a ball catching Blackfin tuna.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Once I get good at casting and playing, a 12wt is a must.. Easy to store on the boat! And I see some solid fish out here.


----------



## Defhbra (Aug 18, 2014)

some additional insight.


----------

